# spotting 2 days before test



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

hi there, I've just had some very light brown discharge and am due to test on monday. Does this mean that it's not happened for me do you think? I generally get this before my period starts. 

Altho I did have it during the first part of the ivf cycle (but not since ET) but clinic thought it was nothing to worry about.

I know I should just sit it out and wait til Monday but seems easier to ask...

cheers

Sue


----------



## Northern Sky (Oct 14, 2005)

It isn't necessarily bad news.  I had spotting for a few days before (and after) testing and got a BFP!  (And I too generally get brown spotting before my period starts...)

You'll just have to wait and see.....  Good luck!!!!


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

thankyou northern sky - just what I wanted to hear (as you know!). You give me hope (even tho I am on the ancient side - 43). 

No symptoms at all tho - no sore boobs, no metallic taste, no nothing. Very VERY slight background headache for the last week and a half.

As you say, wait and see...

thanks again

Sue


----------



## cathy fox (Oct 12, 2005)

Hi Sue 

I had spotting too and absolutely no symptoms at all so I was convinced it was bad news, it wasnt!!

Good luck!

Take care
Love Cathy xxx


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

I too had spotting and no symptoms!

Marie xx


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

thanks so much all of you - i do know it's foolish to be hopeful given success rate at my age but it will certainly make the next couple of days easier...

thanks again

Sue x


----------



## MARTEEN (Sep 13, 2003)

Dear Sue

I am hoping this is good news for you, I had spotting on day 10 and tested on day 11 and got a BFP.

I had the metalic taste in my mouth the day of test day, funny enough!

Keeping my fingers crossed for you, sounds good to me girl

Love

Teen


----------



## melanie_1983 (Apr 14, 2006)

keeping my fingers crossed for you. I'm sure at the moment it is nothing to worry about as it was only light spotting,(implantation bleeding)

Try not to worry yourself. Keep yourself nice and relaxed and i am sending you    
Hoping that it is the result we all want

Take care hun
melanie xxxx


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

thanks so much all of you - makes me want to cry (in a nice way!). I could probably test today (et was a fortnight ago tomorrow) but almost can't bear to in case its negative - at least at the moment there's some hope. Clinic were very stern about waiting the full fortnight so I guess I will leave it til first thing tomorrow.

Am desperately trying to imagine metallic taste in mouth but think it's probably just the over-brewed cuppa this morning. Which reminds me... am I ok having a cup of tea? I've given up booze and coffee completely for months now, but can't quite give up that first proper cup in the morning (despite caffeine content). Any views?

Oh and is there anywhere on this site I can look up the abbreviations (feel foolish but really can't work some of them out...!)

thanks again all of you

Sue
x


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

thanks Lou - really couldn't fathom what the BF bit of the BFP and BFN meant. Very funny. 

Think I am secretly addicted to that first morning caffeine hit (even if only tea) as have also tried and failed with decaf but you have inspired me to try again. Not such a hardship really...

(if anyone had told me I'd be this darn healthy a good few years ago I would not have believed them... - if nothing else I've finally put paid to some very unhealthy habits!)

thanks again

SUe
x


----------



## Northern Sky (Oct 14, 2005)

Good luck for test day, Sue.  

On the tea issue - I'm sure the odd cup won't do you any harm, but having said that I found (having been an ardent tea drinker for many years) it was much easier than I would have thought to give it up...  I now drink herbal teas and really have no desire for caffeine whatsoever!


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

unbelievably got a BFP this morning. Am in (delighted) shock. DP even more so. Thanks everyone for all the encouragement over the weekend. Will put a post on the oldies section of the site too.

Now fingers cross for the next 12 weeks (and more).

thanks so much again

Sue
x

ps had first decaf this morning...!


----------



## Northern Sky (Oct 14, 2005)

Congratulations Sue!!!!  Fantastic news!!!


----------



## cathy fox (Oct 12, 2005)

Hi Sue

Congratulations!! Take care of yourself and look forward to the first scan.  Hooray!!

Love Cathy xx


----------



## melanie_1983 (Apr 14, 2006)

Congratulations with your      

melanie xx


----------



## Juniper (Dec 13, 2005)

Excellent news. Big congratulations and wishing you a very happy 8 months.


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

thanks all of you - so nice of you. I'm over the moon, but rather scared by nurse at clinic telling me very firmly to 'take it one day at a time' (like i didn't know that). She is a little bit lacking in the 'people skills' department at the best of times... and I guess they have to be realistic.

Still, am enjoying this day anyway!

thanks so much again

Sue
x


----------



## Springtime (Feb 23, 2006)

I was just about to post that your spotting was pprobably implantation bleeding I had the same. But I see your fantastic news - good luck and best wishes.

Spring


----------



## Northern Sky (Oct 14, 2005)

Sue, I had a nurse at the clinic like that... she told me my HCG level, which was pretty high (1154) and then said, "I hear you've had some spotting.... well, we will just have to hope for the best" in this very doom-and-gloom kind of voice....  I felt like saying, well thanks a lot for the vote of confidence! 

Have since learned that a quite unbelievable number of people have spotting and even bleeding and turn out to be fine.


----------



## Lorri (Apr 17, 2005)

Sue,
From a fellow Oldie, congratulations !! I saw your post on the success board and was thrilled for you.

I hope everything goes smoothly for you 

x


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Sue,

Congratulations!      Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!

Marie xx


----------



## Nti (Mar 20, 2006)

Hi,

Congratulations on your BFP    

it really gives us oldies hope!  Dont let anyone or anything spoil your day be positive and all will go well!!

Love 
Diana


----------



## Teoroy (Oct 1, 2004)

That's very funny. I have never heard b4 about this metallic taste, but yesterday I remember I had exactly it. I also started spotting. What shall I do?
I am about day 13 and am supposed to test on day 17.


----------

